# Items im Charakterplaner



## Lehrwandler (28. Mai 2008)

Wo bekommt der Charplaner eigentlich seine Itemliste her? Ich dachte bislang, dass er auf die Itemdatenbank von buffed zugreift, aber nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass nicht alle dort vorhandenen Items auch im Charplaner sind. Ein Beispiel:

Sonnenfackel

Offenbar ist dieses Item in der buffed-Datenbank vorhanden, jedoch findet man es im Charplaner nicht.

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass die Items des Charplaners eine separate Datenquelle haben bzw. von Hand eingetragen werden (buffed stellt ein: "Gegenstandsverwalter"...).


----------

